# LKF Heritage Sale *PICS*



## Irish Hills Farm (May 29, 2007)

I tried to sort through all the pictures I took and just post the best ones, but there are just so many. Anyway, I will begin to post the pictures and I am sure it will take several posts so please bear with me.

These were taken during the stallion line up. I don't know the order the stallions came on stage and can't tell all the buckskins apart, go figure. I'll name the ones that I am pretty sure about.







White Russian & "Peas"
















Junior






Psyched






Junior again

I *think* this is Phillas BTU Cruiser






Buck Echo and yes he is missing his eye.






Double Destiny - AWESOME






Again, I *think* this is Cruiser






Commander






Baja Buckeroo






And of course, BUCKEROO


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 29, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]WOW[/SIZE] Keep the pictures coming!

Jodi


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 29, 2007)

Next set of pictures just taken around the farm and during the "photo op" with Buckeroo in the Creek.






One of the pastures






Dana's daughter Melissa with Buckeroo. Notice Buckeroo is sticking his tongue out, giving his opinion of Melissa. HA-HA :lol:

Junior & I -- Robin took the picture of Buckeroo & I so when I receive it I'll share. All of the pictures I am posting I took myself, except of course this one of Junior & I, Dana took.






Dana & Junior






Dana & Junior






Dana & Buckeroo






Melissa & Buckeroo






Buckeroo in his stall






and again






Buckeroo and Andrea

Think that is it.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 29, 2007)

fantastic photos and beautiful horses!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 29, 2007)

Awesome!



: Thanks for sharing with those of us that didn't go. He is certainly still breathtaking, isn't he?!

Jodi


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 29, 2007)

Actual Line Up































Junior & Buckeroo

This is the Eberth Family paying tribute to the Fire Fighters.






Stallion donated to the Fire Fighter Fund











This is the colt that brought $100,000.00, he was purchased by Heaven Sent Ranch.


----------



## MBhorses (May 29, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: wow

very very nice horses.

love the photos.


----------



## Miniequine (May 29, 2007)

Wow, Nice pictures! They are beautiful



)

Buckeroo looks great!

I got my Breyer Buckeroo's "signed" by Buckeroo Saturday!

Way cool



)

~Sandy


----------



## River1018 (May 29, 2007)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 29, 2007)

Beautiful horses. Thanks for sharing your great pictures Sheryl. :bgrin :lol: :new_shocked:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2007)

Such a beautiful group of stallions! Thanks for sharing Sheryl.


----------



## love_casper (May 29, 2007)

:new_shocked: GREAT PICS!!! thanks sooo much for sharing!!!!

(hey by the way what happened to cause Echo to loose his eye?)

OMG i can't beleive Andrea got to meet Buckeroo, i know how much she wanted to see him sooo bad. wow i'm so happy, i bet she's thrilled!!!



: :bgrin :bgrin

:aktion033: :aktion033: thanks for lettin us see!!!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (May 29, 2007)

Thank you soooo much for sharing the wonderful pics you got. How exciting to touch the old man and get to play with him a bit. He is still gorgeous. Thank you again for posting the pics and letting us feel like we were there.


----------



## anita (May 29, 2007)

Thank you so much Sherryl

Awesome, just awesome horses!

Anita


----------



## shoeboxstables (May 29, 2007)

Oh drool....

Oh drool...

Definatly on my "to visit" list for next year. Fatastic pics! :new_shocked:

Anyone have the prices?


----------



## Buckskin gal (May 29, 2007)

Sheryl, Thank you so very much for taking the time to share your pictures of Buckaroo and his family. The grand ole man looks really good in the pictures



: ...would love to meet him myself sometime. Mary


----------



## Leeana (May 29, 2007)

I think the 10th picture down, i am pretty sure that stallion is Top Cat but i could be wrong? Hmmm

Thank you for the pics!!!!! We were sooo close to Madison saturday ..so so very close but couldnt make it.

Glad you had a great time, did you buy anything?


----------



## srpwildrose (May 29, 2007)

Are any of the pics for sale?

I have a Buck Echo daughter and a Junior son.

I would like pics of those sires if they are avaiable for purchase.

Thanks


----------



## Mona (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the wonderful photos!


----------



## lilhorseladie (May 29, 2007)

Wow! Those are the best of the best. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Matt73 (May 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: Drooling!!!!!!


----------



## CKC (May 30, 2007)

Love the pictures. Beautiful horses! I just bought my first Buckeroo bred colt. So it's incredible to see his grandsire. I watched a good portion of the sale. It was very exciting to see Buckeroo and also, to hear the cheers when the colt was sold for $100,000. That was a piece of history.






I hope to make it up there next year.

Kim


----------



## wc minis (May 30, 2007)

Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (May 30, 2007)

All I gotta say is - I want to move in with Heaven Sent Ranch LOL!

Gorgeous horses, thanks so much for sharing! I would love to learn how to set up stallions like that, with their tails up, seems I can never get my horses to lift their tails but it obviously looks so awesome on these boys pictured here!!

Just awesome photo's!


----------



## CheyAut (May 31, 2007)

I need a mop to wipe up my drool!!!

Jessi


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 31, 2007)

What happened to Buck Echo's eye?!? He was always one of my favorites, and still looks amazing, but what's the story behind his loss?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 31, 2007)

He lost his eye a few years ago out in the pasture, just an accident. He still looks wonderul!

Thanks everyone for the compliment on the photos, Lord knows I probably have another 100.



RockRiverTiff said:


> What happened to Buck Echo's eye?!? He was always one of my favorites, and still looks amazing, but what's the story behind his loss?


----------



## Chariot Ron (May 31, 2007)

java script:emoticon(':aktion033:',%20'smid_3') Beautiful Pictures Sheryl. I agree with the drooling. Would not be able to hold on to the lead line I would be shaking so bad. Glad you got to go and see, maybe next year for me.

Ron



:


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 1, 2007)

I looked so I apoligized if it has been answered and I missed it. What was the name of the colt that brought a 100 grand? How cool is that???


----------

